# All day long!



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Now that the warmer weather is here the windows are open! First time since Otto has been with us. Now if we are home and he is not sleeping, this is where I find him! From Sunrise, to Noon, to Sunset. He's the neighborhood watch!


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

My pup loves the front window of our house too. Sits there all day watching birds!!!


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Kobi does the same thing, except he thinks he is a people and will stand at the window


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby does exactly the same if we're indoors!, one of the panes won't open though and to coin Ozkar's phrase, the window gets covered in "Vizsla art"


----------

